# 21 Uses For Vodka...It's Really Handy Stuff!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

If you’re a fan of vodka, you know that its smoothness and versatility make it the perfect drink to pair with pretty much any mixer. There’s no end to the praises to be sung about this uniquely intoxicating alcohol, but did you know that there are plenty of other uses for vodka? It turns out that it’s actually a pretty handy substance to have around.

1. To remove a plaster painlessly, saturate the plaster with vodka. The solvent dissolves the adhesive.

2. To clean the caulking around bathtubs and showers, fill a trigger-spray bottle with vodka, spray the caulking, let set five minutes and wash clean. The alcohol in the vodka kills mold and mildew.

3. To clean your glasses, simply wipe the lenses with a soft, clean cloth dampened with vodka. The alcohol in the vodka cleans the glass and kills germs.

4. Prolong the life of razors by filling a cup with vodka and letting your safety razor blade soak in the alcohol after shaving. The vodka disinfects the blade and prevents rusting.

5. Spray vodka on vomit stains, scrub with a brush, then blot dry.

6. Using a cotton ball, apply vodka to your face as an astringent to cleanse the skin and tighten pores.

7. Add a shot of vodka to a 12-ounce bottle of shampoo. The alcohol cleanses the scalp, removes toxins from hair, and stimulates the growth of healthy hair.

8. Fill a small trigger-spray bottle and spray bees or wasps to kill them.

9. Pour one-half cup vodka and one-half cup water in a sealable freezer bag, and freeze for a slushy, refreshable ice pack for aches, pain, or black eyes.

10. Fill a clean, used mayonnaise jar with freshly packed lavender flowers, fill the jar with vodka, seal the lid tightly and set in the sun for three days. Strain liquid through a coffee filter then apply the tincture to aches and pains.

11. Make your own mouthwash by mixing nine tablespoons powered cinnamon with one cup vodka. Seal in an airtight container for two weeks. Strain through a coffee filter then mix with warm water and rinse your mouth. Don’t swallow.

12. Using a q-tip, apply vodka to a cold sore to help it dry out.

13. If a blister opens, pour vodka over the raw skin as a local anaesthetic that also disinfects the exposed dermis.

14. To treat dandruff, mix one cup vodka with two teaspoons crushed rosemary, let sit for two days, strain through a coffee filter and massage into your scalp and let dry.

15. To treat an earache put a few drops of vodka in your ear. Let set for a few minutes. Then drain. The vodka will kill the bacteria that are causing pain in your ear. (personally I wouldn't try this one)

16. To relieve a fever, use a flannel to rub vodka on your chest and back as a liniment.

17. To cure foot odour, wash your feet with vodka.

18. Vodka will disinfect and alleviate a jellyfish sting.

19. Pour vodka over an area affected with poison ivy to remove the poison oil from your skin.

20. Swish a shot of vodka over an aching tooth. Allow your gums to absorb some of the alcohol to numb the pain.

21. If all else fails, just turn the bottle up and drink it, nothing will matter anymore anyway!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I like no 21 myself


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

If it does all of that, think what it is doing to your stomach!  

Sue


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I think you missed one

put some vanilla pods in a bottle of vodka.  Leave to stand.  Use as vanilla essence in cakes.

And for 18 
I always though you peed over jelly fish stings to take away the pain.

Lorna


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Love the idea of number 21, but can't drink  Anyone want to do it for me? 



Lorna said:


> I think you missed one
> 
> put some vanilla pods in a bottle of vodka. Leave to stand. Use as vanilla essence in cakes.
> 
> ...


It's a myth, apparently it doesn't work


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think I would pee myself if stung by a jelly fish tho


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Remind me never to stand next to you on a beach


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

and I hate vodka   they do know me as inconticat on the nutters thread can't think why  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

lol! xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm I don't like Vodka, anyone know if you can do the same with Gin though


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Its worth a try lol   a lot of them are probably due to the content of so much alcohol rather than the fact it is vodka   

Cat x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Lorna said:


> I always though you peed over jelly fish stings to take away the pain.
> 
> Lorna


Yes, that's true.... after you've consumed a bottle of vodka! 

Seriously though, I think the theory is that the urine is alkali and neutralises the acid of the sting... or the other way round maybe?  If so then that would seem to contradict the effectiveness of vodka in this situation becuase vodka is an alcohol and alkaline so... would make it worse! Meh... drink the stuff, you won't care eh!

Hmm, here's a link that clears it up... NOT! 

http://firstaid.about.com/od/bitesstings/f/07_JellyfishPee.htm



mazv said:


> Hmmm I don't like Vodka, anyone know if you can do the same with Gin though


I dare say so for some of the applications yes, if the alcohol proof is the same / similar. However I think the reason vodka is often used is that it's about as tasteless, colourless and non aromatic as a consumable alcohol can get. 
Gin is quite oily if I recall, although I've only ever had it mixed with vodka, tequila, absinthe, brandy, whisky and a whole heap of other things I'd care not to think too much about but which took the varnish off the floor and left me with no memory of that particular night whatsoever. 

C~x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Bet it left you with no stomach lining either Caz  

Maz x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE number one!! There is some plaster on radiator I can't get off!! Soaking it in vodka tonight!

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Saila you really are on a cleaning binge aren't you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I always am   With DH, 5 cats and 5 kittens I am always on the go  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Its not a bad thing hun   it must be lots of work cleaning up after all your furry friends  

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It is a bad thing   Its a bit of OCD I think   

I love it really, I am lost when breeding season is over...  

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

There is a bit of ocd in all of us   with me its numbers I hate odd numbers so try not to look at my bubbles in case they are odd   I like nice rounded numbers ..but then I like circles too not squares  

Cat x


----------

